# Different cable types



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hope this helps. I have this article printed out for when customers ask me about this.

Cat5 vs Cat5e vs Cat6 - Which Should You Use?

This article discusses primary differences between the various types of computer and telephone (CAT) cabling available, specifically the difference between CAT5, CATe and CAT6. In a nutshell, the primary differences boil down to differences in the way each conveyance media handles network support, crosstalk, and bandwidth. 


Cat5 vs Cat5e
Network support - CAT 5 cable will support 10BASE-T and 100BASE-T network standards, that is it supports networks running at 10 Mbps or 100 Mbps.* CAT 5e is an enhanced version of Cat5 that adds specifications for crosstalk (see below). Cat5e cable is completely backwards compatible with Cat5, and can be used in any application in which you would normally use Cat5 cable. However, the added specifications of Cat5e enable it to support Gigabit Ethernet (1000BASE-T), or networks running at 1000 Mbps.
Crosstalk - Crosstalk is the "bleeding" of signals between one cable into another, due to a process called induction. This effect can result in slow network transfer speeds, and can even completely block the transfer of signals over the cable. Cat5e cable has been improved over Cat5 cable in this respect, and crosstalk has been greatly reduced.
Bandwidth - The bandwidth of a given conveyance media is essentially it's information carrying capacity. The greater the bandwidth of a system, the faster it is able to push data across a network. Cat5 is rated at 100Mhz while Cat5e is rated at 350Mhz. This coupled with other more stringent specifications makes Cat5e ideally suited for networks which plan to operate at Gigabit Ethernet speeds.
Bottom Line: If you plan on to implement Gigabit Ethernet, go with Cat5e. Also, the small increase in price of Cat5e over Cat5 is more than made up for by "future proofing" your network's cabling infrastructure.

Cat5e vs Cat6
There is a great deal of debate among people about whether new cabling installations should use Cat5e or Cat6. Many people incorrectly assume that by running Cat6 they will then have a Gigabit Ethernet. However, in order to achieve true Gigabit Ethernet speeds, every single component on a network must be gigabit rated, such as the switches, hubs and network interface cards. This isn't to say that there aren't differences between Cat5e and Cat6, however. The general difference between category 5e and category 6 is in the transmission performance. While Cat5e can support gigabit speeds, Cat6 is certified to handle gigabit Ethernet. Additionally, the Cat6 specification is better suited toward environments that are generally unfriendly to twisted pair cabling. This includes areas that have lots of interference from things like power lines, lights, and manufacturing equipment. Still, for most applications, Cat5e is perfectly suitable and preferable to Cat6: it is more economical and performs almost as well. However, if you can be certain that all the components on your network are gigabit rated, and the volume of the data being transmitted calls for certified gigabit performance, then Cat6 is the way to go.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

LoVolt134 said:


> ...While Cat5e can support gigabit speeds, Cat6 is certified to handle gigabit Ethernet...


This is not really accurate. Gigabit Ethernet works over Cat 5e because
it was designed to do so. Implying it will run "better" over Cat 6 is 
simply false. Cable manufacturers have been spouting this line since
1996, and they still have people confused, proving the power of FUD.

Cat 5e will be just fine for most purposes.

The *only* relevant protocols that are going to run at a speed
where the type of cabling chosen will be germane are:
(1) Gigabit Ethernet and (2) 10-Gigabit Ethernet.

The short version is that it only matters for 10 Gigabit, not currently
widely used, but maybe someday.

If you want to read something useful, read the relevant snippets at:
(1000BASE-T):
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigabit_ethernet#1000BASE-EX
(10GBASE-T):

Gigabit Ethernet over twisted pair, aka 1000BASE-T, aka 802.3ab was
*designed* to work over Cat 5e up to 100 meters. It works.
"Cat 6 is designed to handle Gigabit Ethernet" is cable manufacturer
Bullsh*t designed to sell cables. I know this because I personally
worked on the Gigabit Ethernet standard, and the cable manufacturers
have been running around since the late 90's spouting this crap.
It will work no better over Cat 6.

10 Gigabit Ethernet is a slightly different story. 10 Gigabit over
twisted pair, aka 10GBASE-T, aka 802.3an was designed to
work at:
- 55 meters over Cat 6 -or- Cat 5e
- 100 meters over Cat 6a or Cat 7
Standard EIA/TIA "horizontal" wiring distances, i.e. outside the
data center are up to 100 meters, so the 55 meter distance was
basically a commercial flop outside the data center. Inside the
data center, still works over Cat 5e. If you want to install Cat 6a,
or Cat 7, then maybe someday you can run 10 Gigabit over
horizontal links. 

If you are going to buy "Cat 6", make sure it is "6a". I have been
out of data for a long time, but AFAIK, they both exist in the wild.
Cat 6 doesn't really buy you anything, but 6a might in the future
(unless you are running a big data center, but the OP was
asking about a doctors office -- in a doctor's office, Cat 5e 
should receive a clean bill of health.)


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

In the grand scheme of things very few applications really need the full capabilities of the latest and greatest cabling. Lots of low volt guys and computer guys just get their rocks off talking about this standard and that one and how everything needs to have the fastest speed and how everything needs to be certified and blah and electricians shouldn't do data blah... :laughing:

I dread the CAT7 ****, that's gonna be a bigger bitch to terminate then CAT6


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up guys. Cat5e it is! Good to hear, my sh doesn't stock cat 6 anyways.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

It all depends who you ask. I feel that Cat5e is more than adequate for 1 gig connections. I have hundreds of Cat5e drops here at work running gig all day.
Cat 5e or Cat 6 won't make a damn bit of difference on a POTS line.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

MHElectric said:


> Ive got a nursing home/doc office that ive pulled a bunch of phone lines in. I didn't notice it until we got back to the patch panel to punch everything down that all the existing phone/data lines were originally done in Cat 6. I pulled cat 5e for all my new lines, and this was after I tossed back and forth between using 5e and regular 5. Big price difference, but I figured 5e would work better in this office area. After spending some time on Google it seems cat 6 will run faster internet and phone connections, but i didn't see any other differences than that.
> 
> Somebody tell me- whats the difference between 5, 5e and 6.


What cable was in the specs?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> What cable was in the specs?


No specs. Just a job.


----------

